# hypothetical question on a 35hp MB hyper



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hypothetically speaking. because I'm looking at all my options and the best bang for my personal hunting needs.

Lets say someone were to buy a 16x50 mod V fully welded (alumicraft waterfowler) boat at 555lbs with float pods on the back and put a 35hp Mudbuddy hyperdrive on it, what kind of expectations would you see out of it? 

Not sure I want to drop $21K on an 18foot excel with the 45hp just yet although, I am financed for it. my logic is why buy that much bad-azz-ness of a boat if %80 of my hunting is done alone with 1 dozen decoys when the 16 foot can carry the few times where i'm "loaded" down 

lets say I hunt 30 days a season, out of those 30 days there are probably 5 days where I have 3 guy in my boat, myself included with maybe 5 or 6 doz decoys. 

are those 5 bays worth $10k more?? i'm thinking not 

my heavy loads consist of me and 1 guy and maybe 7dozen decoys and those are even rare occasions

My current boat, (14x48 w/18hp Surface drive which is for sale) I put 6 dozen full body geese 3 doz shillos, 2 layout blind my buddy at 230lbs and me at 180lbs and guns and we were doing 8mph. I was loaded down for sure, you should have seen it. I rarely run those loads. 

I wonder what that 16x50 w/pods fully welded equipped with a 35hp MB hyper drive would do??

anyways just thinking out loud. I'm still looking at the excel


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Plan for the future not the present. If this year you are only hunt 3 guys 5 days. Next year you hunt 3 guys 10 days it might be worth the extra boat. I know your a puddle duck guy. But what if diver tickle your fancy and now you need a layout boat as well. Going to be hard to get everything in to that 16ft. Look into the next 5 years then decide.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> My current boat, (14x48 w/18hp Surface drive which is for sale) I put 6 dozen full body geese 3 doz shillos, 2 layout blind my buddy at 230lbs and me at 180lbs and guns and we were doing 8mph. I was loaded down for sure, you should have seen it. I rarely run those loads.


Loaded like this? I took your boat #'s off for you.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

divers do nothing for me, we had layout boats and sold them. not my jive. the only time I'm 3+ guys is when my brothers come home to utah for vacation other than that i'm a strictly a 1 man or 2 man show. thats how i'v been the last 17 years and thats how I see it for the future to the info that I post is specific and accurate. I'm just not a big group hunter unless its my brothers i'm a low key kind of dude. it works for me like that 

I guess the way to go is buy me a nice bike and ride because my best/ most successful hunting spread is 6 decoys in the most remote location boats cant get to.

NOW riding a bike sounds terrible and quite frankly brings back haunting memories 

and its no fun


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

JLP said:


> Plan for the future not the present. If this year you are only hunt 3 guys 5 days. Next year you hunt 3 guys 10 days it might be worth the extra boat. I know your a puddle duck guy. But what if diver tickle your fancy and now you need a layout boat as well. Going to be hard to get everything in to that 16ft. Look into the next 5 years then decide.


yeah now picture 2 guys in that boat and we were doing 8mph. thats a sweet rig. I'm just looking for a little more. this boat does 90% of my hunts excellent, I'm upgrading to cover the other 10% and if the 16x50 with a 35hp hyberdrive will do it? then why would a wast the other $10k.. just saying.

I'm still set up for the excel but, well you know


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Goosefreak,

Me and my family are running a 35 mudd buddy hyperdrive on a wider aluminum John boat that is 16 foot if I remember correctly. We built our own custom pods for the boat and added a high performance exhaust and upgrade carb from mudd buddy. Not sure the exhaust did much, however the pods and carb made a huge difference. When we used a gps for speed test we got 28 mph with two adults (200 lbs) in an empty boat. With 3 guys and a dog and approx 6 dozen duck decoys our speed drops to around 23 mph. I'm not sure if that helps much, but if you would like to see our boat or go for a test run some time let me know.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

jsc said:


> Goosefreak,
> 
> Me and my family are running a 35 mudd buddy hyperdrive on a wider aluminum John boat that is 16 foot if I remember correctly. We built our own custom pods for the boat and added a high performance exhaust and upgrade carb from mudd buddy. Not sure the exhaust did much, however the pods and carb made a huge difference. When we used a gps for speed test we got 28 mph with two adults (200 lbs) in an empty boat. With 3 guys and a dog and approx 6 dozen duck decoys our speed drops to around 23 mph. I'm not sure if that helps much, but if you would like to see our boat or go for a test run some time let me know.


sure that helps!.. do you happen to know the dimensions of the boat? and was it an all welded boat? do you know how heavy the boat was stripped down? was it flat bottom or mod v? sounds like the performance you guys got was pretty good


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

It is a flat bottom and I will check on the exact dimensions and weight when I get back to the shop on Wednesday.


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

I checked the measurements today. The length is 16 feet. The pods add an additional couple feet in length making overall around 18. The bottom measured from the outside is 50 inches. I am not exactly sure on the weight of the boat. It is a Terry boat and I can not find any of the original specs on that. We removed the middle bench seat and decked in the very front of the boat and the back portion of the boat. My guess from comparable boats would be 325-350 lbs on the bare hull. We also run our fuel tank in the front of the boat which also helps with performance. Hopefully some of this information is useful in your search for a new boat.


----------



## Dertmann (Nov 25, 2014)

*Excel 1851 F86 Mod V with 37hp HDR*

I had my boat loaded with two guys and a dog doing 26 on Utah lake. These boats handle amazing and I drove mine every where at Farmington bay that I saw the long tails going. Plus the reverse gets you in and out of anywhere with ease.

I sold my boat over the summer to use the money for other things. My wife is happy and I'm depressed!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> divers do nothing for me, we had layout boats and sold them. not my jive. the only time I'm 3+ guys is when my brothers come home to utah for vacation other than that i'm a strictly a 1 man or 2 man show. thats how i'v been the last 17 years and thats how I see it for the future to the info that I post is specific and accurate. I'm just not a big group hunter unless its my brothers i'm a low key kind of dude. it works for me like that
> 
> I guess the way to go is buy me a nice bike and ride because my best/ most successful hunting spread is 6 decoys in the most remote location boats cant get to.
> 
> ...


You can buy a pretty nice bike for the kind of money you're talking about.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> You can buy a pretty nice bike for the kind of money you're talking about.


Just the sound of the work "BIKE" makes my butt hurt. I'v decided to go with the Excel with the 45hp hyperdrive! It should all be final by the end of next week. I go on vacation for 10 days so, I'm hoping to get it done during that time

Thanks for your input guys


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Loaded like this? I took your boat #'s off for you.


Looks like there was some swimming involved for someone that day!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Cold Water Copper said:


> Looks like there was some swimming involved for someone that day!


Actually, no. it ran like a champion! floated real well. we were only doing 8 mph though..


----------

